# British and Portuguese passport holder



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

A family member who is British born but also holds a Portuguese passport true his grandparents, he is going to marry his girlfriend from non-EU country and want to move with her to Portugal.

The questions are:

1.	What visa is required to take the spouse to Portugal?
2.	As he will still be working for the same company that he is working now but it will be online and will be coming to UK just for work conference, does he has to register for tax in Portugal?
3.	Can he use his EHIC in Portugal?
4.	What other things he has to do before he makes the move?

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved this to the Portugal forum where you should get more input.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

nyclon said:


> I have moved this to the Portugal forum where you should get more input.


Thank you


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> ...
> 2.	As he will still be working for the same company that he is working now but it will be online and will be coming to UK just for work conference, does he has to register for tax in Portugal?
> 3.	Can he use his EHIC in Portugal?
> ...


2. Almost certainly, yes.
3. No, unless in receipt of state retirement pension.


----------

